# Tackifier for sand?



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Eventually I'm going to be spreading a lot of sand in the yard, which is all a slope. Is there a tackifier to keep the sand from washing out and if not, what are my options before the turf can hold it in place?


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Maybe throw some fast growing cool season grass seed out and then after the Zoysia fills in, spray it out or just let the heat here in Charlotte handle it? What do you guys think, some Rye?


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Based on my experience leveling with sand on moderate slope I'd say grow your Zoysia first and then cut low and top dress/drag mat smooth. Pray it doesn't rain hard for a week...


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

I continue to have wash out and erosion in thin or low spots. Think I won't scalp as low before the level on slopes.


----------

